# Judo-Kid



## Master of Blades (Aug 16, 2002)

Hmmm.......I noticed next to his name that he was "Banned". I noticed that he was asking some weird questions and kinda being a bit weird but what was the actual reason for his banning?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 16, 2002)

There are 2 members using similar handles.  Regarding the one that was banned, it was issued for several reasons:

1-Multiple accounts
2-extreme troll-like behavior
3-excessive complaints sent in by other members

There were a few other reasons, but I can't recall them off hand.

:asian:


----------



## J-kid (Aug 17, 2002)

It was some jerk copy cat.,.   said some weird stuff came across him .  And his name was Judo_kid and not JUDO-kid  we are not the same person thanks much >  Your friend JUDO-kid


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 17, 2002)

.................:shrug:


----------



## Carbon (Oct 18, 2002)

Its funny that your emphasizing the words "JUDO" even though those are exactly the same in both your names.

Shouldn't you be emphsizing the - and _'s as the difference?


----------



## J-kid (Oct 18, 2002)

When i first made a account on martialtalk.com I just used the name i have been using on vidoe games.  I wouldnt be surprised if he copyed me when i was playing counter strike , Starcraft ,Warcraft, diablo, or some other game.  I was pritty shocked when i saw someone with the same name.


----------



## Idaten (Oct 18, 2002)

Because we all know that we want to copy Judo-kid! 

He posesses so many honorable attributes....


----------



## Carbon (Oct 19, 2002)

Especially his ability to spell.


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 19, 2002)

Yeah...........I agree.........................:shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carbon _
> 
> *Its funny that your emphasizing the words "JUDO" even though those are exactly the same in both your names.
> 
> Shouldn't you be emphsizing the - and _'s as the difference? *





More Rightious Correction from Carbon???

This cannot be true?

Tell me it is not True?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carbon _
> 
> *Especially his ability to spell. *




Even more? Why I just do not know what to do with all this rightious attitude.


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 21, 2002)

Rich I dont really wanna start an argument but your kinda doing exactly the same back to him and therefore being hypocritical. Just a thought.......:shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> 
> *Rich I dont really wanna start an argument but your kinda doing exactly the same back to him and therefore being hypocritical. Just a thought.......:shrug: *



Master Of Blades,

Great Call. No Argument. You see you make a point, no name calling, no insults just a statement. I reply back. This statement.
In this case I have to agree with you.

When reason and logic does not work, and one is not in a position to take action such as a parent or an instructor, or a baby sitter, then sometimes reflecting the persons attitude back at them gets their attention.

There once was a little kid screaming and crying in the store, no one else around. The kid was obviously lost, and would not respond to , can I help you? Are you Lost? he would only scream.
So, I sat on the floor and scream with him. Yes, I did. Guess what the kid stopped screaming to see what I was screaming about. Mid you he was about 3 or 4. When he stopped, I asked if he was ok and if he knew where his mommy or daddy were. He replied I do not know. I answered would you like some help finding them?

You see, sometimes, it does not make sense to reflect someones attitude, but when you have tried to communicate, and all they do is attack and insult and threaten, then this was my last attempt at trying to reach him.

So, your call was 100% correct and accurate.

Have a nice day

Rich
:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 21, 2002)

Thankyou, I see your point and appreciate the advice and thankyou for not starting a new argument. It is nice to be right once in a while


----------



## Carbon2 (Oct 21, 2002)

Wow that was a terrific analogy!

Thanks for the insight into my goals and dreams.

Now I can make them REALITY!

Do you seriously think I care about your comments over the internet? Its the internet buddy.

You put me down for the same thing your doing....sigh its so sad the circles we live in our lives.


----------



## Richard S. (Oct 22, 2002)

carbon, you are an arrogant idiot, im glad you were banned.


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 22, 2002)

Im really starting to like this place..........:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 30, 2003)

Goddamn I sound smart in this one too.......staying too long into this place really does make you like Gou!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Goddamn I sound smart in this one too.......staying too long into this place really does make you like Gou!  *



Another revived thread.  
1. Quit swearing Jr.  
2. You will never be as good as Gou.
3. You won't be as good as the rest of us kenpo people either.
4. Quit your swearing.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Another revived thread.
> 1. Quit swearing Jr.
> 2. You will never be as good as Gou.
> ...



Stop trying to be responsible and read of the Gou Ronin posts.....you would know that I am now being seriouse until Wednsday. No need to tell me not to swear :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Stop trying to be responsible and read of the Gou Ronin posts.....you would know that I am now being seriouse until Wednsday. No need to tell me not to swear :asian: *



Sure, Whatever.  :shrug:


----------

